# Test Drive



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 21, 2015)

Testing Test _Test *Test *_
_* Test*  Test Testy













Img027



 Deleted member 18150
 May 4, 2015





_



Still Testing.
************************************************G*********
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
******************


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 21, 2015)

Test confirmed. All this testing reminds me of grade school! LOL 

I hated tests. These test are pretty easy though! 

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

The pictures are grainy, you failed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Twice.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

What is the plural of Twice? Twicer???


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 21, 2015)

Is Twice a noun? does it get a plural?

I opened his first picture and was able to read the text well, not fuxzy. I read the sign _*Remove Crank Before Starting*_ with ease.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Gator and I go back a ways. We bust chops all the time.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 21, 2015)

How can you crank it to get it started if you remove the crank first?


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 21, 2015)

Tough crowd here.lol. Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice catch Robert, I missed that one.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

We're just getting started Mike.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey! I just said I could read it, not that I could explain it.  Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 21, 2015)

New I should have deleted that one.
Oh well the jokes on me have fun with it.
             ***G***
PS : The remove the crank sign is for setting manual movement of the cutting head on that shaper. You sure don't want to leave it in when you turn it on.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Gator;

 Never delete unless absolutely necessary. We all need to cut up a bit now and then. It's part of being friendly.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

Tom;

 If it wasn't for the fooling around at times this place would become way too serious. Yes, there is a time and a place for it and this was it. I now return you to your regularly scheduled program,. Good night Mrs Kalabash, where ever you are.

 "Billy G"


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 21, 2015)

Quote: Good night Mrs Kalabash, where ever you are.
Ah! another Durante fan. There is hope for the world after all.  Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 21, 2015)

There is always hope Mike. We are everywhere.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 21, 2015)

(Sob) ever'body takes me serious. I can't make a joke for love nor money.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

It gets easier mas we get to know you, welcome to our world Tom.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 22, 2015)

These few sentences have no meaning, or reason. Therefore you have wasted a few  seconds of your life reading this.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine to waste, Jake, thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

I waste none of my life. Everything is important to someone or it would not have been said.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Aug 22, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> These few sentences have no meaning, or reason. Therefore you have wasted a few  seconds of your life reading this.


Not me. I didn't read it.

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

Then how did you know about the reading part???? And how did you know to answer Not Me ???? I could play this game forever, it's one of my favorites. Thanks.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 22, 2015)

A valid message


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

It had to be important to you to put it there. You wanted to see if we would delete it. I won't, but you still can. If you do it will mean it was important for you to delete it.  Either way it is not meaningless.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite (Aug 22, 2015)

This message is Top Secret and should be deleted before reading.

Tom


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Aug 22, 2015)

_I don't know why this is getting so many hits but all I was doing was test driving all the functions on the nav bar at the top of this box._
_You guys know me don't put any buttons where I can play with them.......I can't help myself..... I just want to see what this puppy will do._
_*********Shaking the Bush Boss********G***************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
***********_


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 22, 2015)

Gator, lighten up. This is just tooooo much fun to pass up. Tom, Top Secret is important.

 "Billy G"


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 22, 2015)

See my edit of the post to be deleted. Post 24!


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 22, 2015)

Why dont we ever hear about the bottom secrets?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## higgite (Aug 22, 2015)

jpfabricator said:


> Why dont we ever hear about the bottom secrets?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


If we heard about them, they wouldn't be secrets, but, trust me, they're there.

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 23, 2015)

Delete the whole thread if you wish Gator.  Looks like it's being taken the wrong way. Time to let the fun go.

 "Billy G"


----------

